# How to rename Kindle bookmark?



## Leodavin (Jan 13, 2018)

I am a long time user of Kindle Fire 7 and e reader. I have just today joined this user group and am optimistic that it can be helpful.  I make extensive use of Bookmarks, but have a problem.  The name given automatically to a bookmark appears to be the first few words in the text on the page being bookmarked. This is often confusing. I would like to be able to select the bookmark title by either typing some appropriate text or alternatively highlighting a few words on the selected page.  I don’t think there is any way to do this? 
This feature would be especially useful in cookbooks for example. Unfortunately, ebook text such as a selected recipe cannot be printed for future reference in the kitchen. So , having the bookmark saved using recipe name would make finding the desired recipe on my Kindle in the kitchen quite fast.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Bookmarks record a specific location in the book. Any text you see when browsing the list of bookmarks is there to give you enough context to choose the desired bookmark to navigate to. 

You could use Highlights instead of Bookmarks (e.g. highlight the recipe title). These will be listed in Notes/Notebook and you can tap on one to navigate to the location where that is found.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Doesn't navigating to a specific location put it at the top of the page? Maybe you could do that before creating the bookmark?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

A cookbook on Kindle should also be formatted with a Table of Contents.  It's not quite as easy as a simple bookmark, but you should also be able to navigate that way.


----------

